# Indianapolis haunted houses



## bkszabo (Aug 28, 2012)

Just wondering if anyone from the Indy area could give me suggestions for a really good haunted house to go to.


----------



## Matt1 (Aug 20, 2009)

Indy Scream Park, Hanna Haunted Acres, Fright Manor, The Hannah House, The Asylum House, Southside Massacre, these are all good attractions. Hope this helps. I live just south of Indy btw.....


----------



## Terror Tom (Nov 3, 2008)

All of the ones Matt mentioned. I would avoid Dark Armies because of the lines. It's way too cold to stand outside for hours.


----------

